# Narex Paring Chisels



## Nicky (Mar 13, 2007)

I saw these paring chisels at Lee Valley for $109.00

Anyone using these? Any feedback would be appreciated.

thanks


----------



## Arminius (Dec 27, 2007)

I picked a set up, but I haven't used them enough (10 minutes with one size) to be ready to do a review. However, I am already delighted with them. Some comments:

1) The fit and finish is a step up from the other chisels (bench, BE bench, mortise). The hornbeam handles are much nicer than the darker brown on the rest of the range that LV carries. The steel is more polished than the other Narex chisels. Overall, very appealing tools.

2) Handles strike me as being on the large side, which for me is perfect, but others will likely feel differently. The balance is superb.

3) Like the rest of the Narex chisels, the backs will need some polishing work. The machining marks are still visible. However, they have definitely improved this. I found the mortise chisels needed less than the bench chisels (might be a matter of Narex improving, I bought the bench chisels perhaps 5 years ago). These need less than the mortise chisels.

What I cannot speak to yet are sharpening and edge retention. But I am pretty confident that I will rate this set as a bargain at the $149 price it will go to after December.


----------



## RB61 (Nov 30, 2012)

I have never used paring chisels. I have read several accounts that talk about the older paring chisels and newer premium paring chisels being somewhat flexible and that this characteristic is beneficial. I look forward to a review that covers this topic.

Also, I welcome any comments on this subjects from forum members.

Thanks


----------



## Nicky (Mar 13, 2007)

Arminius,

Thank you for the review. I really do appreciate the information. I like the large handles and the long reach.

I ordered the set. Took care of a few wish list items as well. So much for the "Good Deal"


----------



## rum (Apr 28, 2011)

Rob Lee commented on another forum that these were spec'd to a higher build quality than the default Narex paring chisels and that they would be unlikely to be able to repeat the order.

The Narex aren't flexible like some of the older paring chisels (based on some comments I've seen from folks who've used both), not sure how much it matters as I've never had the pleasure of either.

I hate these threads, they make me spend money I wasn't planning to spend.


----------



## Arminius (Dec 27, 2007)

Rum - Definitely my sense as well, they might be a one-time step up in quality. If they do these again, it won't be at $150 for the set, and certainly not at the introductory price of $20 each. I have prepped the 1/2 inch, it was definitely quicker than when I did the bench chisels, not much more than 10 minutes to get to acceptable. These are likely lifetime tools for me, so I took it somewhat further.


----------



## rum (Apr 28, 2011)

Yeah the great discount and the free shipping pushed my hand over the edge yesterday. Sigh.

At least the couple of initial reports have been good and like you say it should be a lifetime purchase. At some point I'll have to many chisels.. but not yet! not yet!


----------



## lepelerin (Jan 13, 2012)

Coming from Lee Valley, I would not be too worried about quality. If you do not like them you have 90 days to return them, even if you used them. And the price sounds right too.


----------



## Nicky (Mar 13, 2007)

I've actually been very pleased with all of my purchases from Lee Valley. If I only stopped there.

I added a bevel up jointer plane, 2 small instrument planes and a sharpening cone for my mortising chisels.

I do have a good excuse. I've had a nasty cold and could only shop over the internet. Feeling better now that I'm anticipating a delivery. I may have stumbled across the cure for a common cold.


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

Nicky, I'm jealous of that bu jointer. The paring chisels should be fine tools as well… sometimes managing a chisel is easier than fiddling with a shoulder plane, and those stopped cuts seem handy too.


----------



## Whiskers (Nov 6, 2012)

I got the email on these as well and looked at them. I have a set of the regular bench chisels from narex that i got from LV and couldnt help but wonder why I would need a nearly identical set of chisels that were just longer. What do these do differently? The flexing issue was first thing that came into my mind.


----------



## tomd (Jan 29, 2008)

I went to their site today and I don't see the free shipping.


----------



## wingate_52 (May 14, 2011)

After looking a other new paring chisels and plenty of second-hand ones. This set is not available in the U.K. (yet!)So I have bought the 3/4" one to start with from WorkshopHeaven. A few moments to put an edge to the tool after giving the back a few swipes on the ceramic stone. Nice, good control just what I needed, now for some more. I could really do with some smaller ones. Oh well.


----------



## Whiskers (Nov 6, 2012)

the free ship deal ended on the 14th, you wee too late for that, sorry Tom


----------



## Arminius (Dec 27, 2007)

Whiskers - the two differences between a paring chisel and a bench chisel are the bevel angle and the balance. The paring chisels have a 20 deg angle at the front, allowing a sharper edge at the expense of edge retention. I believe the bench chisels are a 30 degree. The paring chisels are also balanced to work best flat,

It is useful to think of a mortise chisel at the same time. A mortise chisel is optimized for a perpendicular cut into the piece, a paring chisel is optimized for a cut across the piece in nearly the same plane. A bench chisel is somewhere in between. I don't think one needs a paring chisel the way sometimes you simply need a mortise chisel, but they are a 'nice to have' for precise work. I only had one vintage Witherby before this, but this was just too good an offer to let pass.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Unfortunate there's no 3/8". It's a useful size.


----------



## Whiskers (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks Arminius, that exactly the type of answer I needed to learn the difference.


----------



## wingate_52 (May 14, 2011)

My U.K dealer has not come back to me about the availability of the sub 3/4" chisels, so I shall go ahead and order a set from Lee Valley.


----------



## mamell (Dec 24, 2015)

I found on the e and bay site a seller, taylortoolworksllc selling individual narex paring chisels for a reasonable price so if you can't afford an entire set or just need one size that's an option and he does offer free shipping. 
I just ordered an item from them and darn if I can remember exactly what it was.. Oh yeah..some cabinet scrapers.. I might just grab at least one paring chisel before I'm completely and utterly broke this month. 
Actually they're around the same price, the free shipping being the main difference I can tell without actually having received a purchase yet from them. 
I'm definitely not knocking LV. I've never had a negative transaction with them.


----------

